# i7-9750H How many watts are you guys pushing?



## ThatGuy45 (Mar 8, 2021)

First post sorry if its all over the place. I have been lurking the forum for a few months now and have a nice undervolt. I would like to thank unclewebb for his extremely nice guides. I was curious about how many watts you guys draw on the cpu. I haven't seen a lot of discussion about it. I can do around 70-75W with no throttling. I have a 110mv core and 80mv cache undervolt with a repaste with NT-H2 (noctua paste). I have a meh cooling pad with 2 opolar laptop coolers to help move the air away from the laptop to avoid recirculation. My laptop is a HP Omen 15 dc-100 I have attached images of the heat pipes and layout of the system for reference. My R20 score is 3063 and I don't know if there would be any way to get more out of the system as I am thermally limited. I would love to see what you guys have in the way of thermal solutions for your laptops.


----------



## AOne (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm not exceeding 62.5 Watts with mine. No throttling of any kind.


http://imgur.com/jXluLBA




http://imgur.com/ySgAGcl




http://imgur.com/2wckvV5




http://imgur.com/4oQNLvh




http://imgur.com/d5YYnOW

Not using cooler pad, but 2 feet printed by myself.


----------



## ThatGuy45 (Mar 8, 2021)

AOne said:


> I'm not exceeding 62.5 Watts with mine. No throttling of any kind.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jXluLBA
> ...



 I also have the back elevated its not as fancy as 3D printed feet though. Thats a really nice score for such low power consumption. What is your undervolt?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 9, 2021)

Power consumption reported by Intel CPUs is not measured power consumption. It is an approximation based on the VID of the processor. A CPU with low VID will probably report a lower power consumption number. This number is generated to control the turbo boost function. Beyond that, it is just a number. I would not use it for any comparison purposes.

The screenshot shows the PP0 Power Limit checked and set to 100. I would set this limit to 0, press Apply and then clear the check mark from this box. There is no reason to use the PP0 Power Limit.

Here is the latest version. The TPL window looks a little prettier.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




When Cinebench is running, open the Limit Reasons window. Anything lighting up red while the CPU is loaded?


----------



## ThatGuy45 (Mar 9, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Power consumption reported by Intel CPUs is not measured power consumption. It is an approximation based on the VID of the processor. A CPU with low VID will probably report a lower power consumption number. This number is generated to control the turbo boost function. Beyond that, it is just a number. I would not use it for any comparison purposes.
> 
> The screenshot shows the PP0 Power Limit checked and set to 100. I would set this limit to 0, press Apply and then clear the check mark from this box. There is no reason to use the PP0 Power Limit.
> 
> ...


Only when I would change the cache undervolt to increase the amount of power it got. I found that around 20mv on the cache would let it get up to 90w reported I guess if its not actual power consumption. When it is in the normal 70-75w window that I keep it at for the sake of stability it is fine. I think it still gets a bit hot when it goes full bore but normally it doesn't and will sit at around 30-50w when I am gaming keeping it under 80C. Also thx for the new version is there a way to migrate all my profiles automatically or will I have to do it myself?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 9, 2021)

ThatGuy45 said:


> migrate all my profiles


Just copy the new ThrottleStop.exe into your current ThrottleStop folder. An easy way to upgrade.


----------



## ThatGuy45 (Mar 9, 2021)

I will do some more testing tomorrow and report back to see if I can bump my score any higher with the new version doubt anything substantial changed just worth a go at it.


----------



## rruff (Mar 9, 2021)

ThatGuy45 said:


> My R20 score is 3063 and I don't know if there would be any way to get more out of the system as I am thermally limited.



I have a 10750H and got a 3377 score. Don't know if my settings would be helpful to you: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ts-i7-10750h-rtx-2060-msi-raider-ge75.279412/

Your goal is not to maximize power, but maximize frequency. Mine maxes at 4290 MHz on all cores (turbo limit, can't change it), and since I'm hitting that limit I can't do better. I have stock paste and with fans maxed out it runs ~91C. It thermal throttles at 95C, so I'm a bit below that. If your Omen is thermal throttling, make sure you have all fans at max. 



AOne said:


> I'm not exceeding 62.5 Watts with mine. No throttling of any kind.


I'm curious what laptop you have and your undervolt settings. It looks like you are getting the same frequency as me, but I thought the 9750H boosted lower than the 10750H... but maybe only on single core? Temperatures <80C in that test is outstanding!


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 9, 2021)

rruff said:


> I thought the 9750H boosted lower than the 10750H


His screenshot is not when the CPU is fully loaded. When all 6 cores are active, the 9750H drops the maximum multiplier down to 40.









						Core i7-9750H  - Intel - WikiChip
					

Core i7-9750H is a 64-bit hexa-core high-end performance x86 mobile microprocessor introduced by Intel in early 2019. This processor, which is based on the Coffee Lake microarchitecture, is manufactured on Intel's 3rd generation enhanced 14nm++ process. The i7-9750H operates at 2.6 GHz with a...




					en.wikichip.org


----------



## AOne (Mar 9, 2021)

Here you are  I was just trying to put my pictures in order, when you responded 
I had to repaste yesterday, after a year and three months as one of the cores started to deviate from the others with about 8-9 degrees C (but did not exceed 90C). Now all cores are under 80 (no matter testing, playing or working and the Limit reason's box is black) with 3-4 degrees difference max. What I've noticed is my GPU is getting a little bit hotter and can't decide whether it's due to little bit better heat dissipation from CPU, something wrong done by me, or just needs a little bit more time to settle the things out. Will wait and see. It was maxing at 74-75 C before, and yesterday reached 78 C. The laptop is Asus G731GW - 9750H/RTX2070. I'm also using Noctua NT-H2 and find it the best choice so far. All experiments with Arctic Silver 5, MX4 and similar were a disaster. Some needed 10 days to degrade and fail. Old generation pastes degrade rapidly under temps higher than 85 C. They have max working temp of 100 C, while Noctua's is 200 C.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 9, 2021)

@AOne - Always good to see some settings that have proven the test of time. Your CPU temps sound great. Many owners of 6 core laptops would be envious.

I would not lose any sleep over your GPU temp. Not yet.


----------



## AOne (Mar 9, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @AOne - Always good to see some settings that have proven the test of time. Your CPU temps sound great. Many owners of 6 core laptops would be envious.
> 
> I would not lose any sleep over your GPU temp. Not yet.


Yes, and it would be impossible without ThrottleStop, unclewebb. Your product is a MUST for any Intel CPU. 

(Temps are hitting throttling limit right after TS is disabled. Tried that many times, just out of curiosity)


I'm still not worried for the GPU. It just puzzles me at the moment  The strange thing is, right before Sunday's repasting, it was not exceeding 69 C for a long period of time, though it was normally stuck at 74 C a year earlier. Will wait and see.


----------



## rruff (Mar 9, 2021)

AOne said:


> Yes, and it would be impossible without ThrottleStop, unclewebb. Your product is a MUST for any Intel CPU.


Definitely!

Hard to understand the logic of Intel trying to lock out undervolting, now that Ryzen processors are so much better. There has to be a better way to fix that vulnerability.


----------



## ThatGuy45 (Mar 9, 2021)

AOne said:


> Here you are  I was just trying to put my pictures in order, when you responded
> I had to repaste yesterday, after a year and three months as one of the cores started to deviate from the others with about 8-9 degrees C (but did not exceed 90C). Now all cores are under 80 (no matter testing, playing or working and the Limit reason's box is black) with 3-4 degrees difference max. What I've noticed is my GPU is getting a little bit hotter and can't decide whether it's due to little bit better heat dissipation from CPU, something wrong done by me, or just needs a little bit more time to settle the things out. Will wait and see. It was maxing at 74-75 C before, and yesterday reached 78 C. The laptop is Asus G731GW - 9750H/RTX2070. I'm also using Noctua NT-H2 and find it the best choice so far. All experiments with Arctic Silver 5, MX4 and similar were a disaster. Some needed 10 days to degrade and fail. Old generation pastes degrade rapidly under temps higher than 85 C. They have max working temp of 100 C, while Noctua's is 200 C.


wow that is a crazy undervolt that you have going. I wont lie Im a bit jealous



AOne said:


> Yes, and it would be impossible without ThrottleStop, unclewebb. Your product is a MUST for any Intel CPU.
> 
> (Temps are hitting throttling limit right after TS is disabled. Tried that many times, just out of curiosity)
> 
> ...


Honestly probably not enough paste or the contact isn't as good as it used to be IK when I did my repaste I used way too much paste on the gpu and cpu bc it was such a pain to get to the first time that I didnt want to have to start over if I didn't use enough paste. The NT-H2 paste is nonconductive so nothing bad can happen from making a mess  Double check the gpu plate and make sure everything looks level before repasting again though no need to waste the paste if you can fix it.


----------



## AOne (Mar 9, 2021)

Too much paste is not the goal. It's the opposite. The paste is supposed to fill only the tiny gaps between chip and heatsink. Too much paste and it would work as an insulator. The closer the contact between chip and copper and lesser the TIM, the better for heat transfer. If you check the image of my heatsink disassembled, you'd notice there is very little paste on it. It was when my GPU was not exceeding 69 C. Maybe now I've placed too much paste, but having in mind the small surface of the GPU, I'll wait a little bit to check if it settles over time.


----------



## ThatGuy45 (Mar 9, 2021)

AOne said:


> Too much paste is not the goal. It's the opposite. The paste is supposed to fill only the tiny gaps between chip and heatsink. Too much paste and it would work as an insulator. The closer the contact between chip and copper and lesser the TIM, the better for heat transfer. If you check the image of my heatsink disassembled, you'd notice there is very little paste on it. It was when my GPU was not exceeding 69 C. Maybe now I've placed too much paste, but having in mind the small surface of the GPU, I'll wait a little bit to check if it settles over time.


All the research I did into the amount of thermal paste application saw that there was maybe a 1C change in temperature from adding too much paste. I would recommend this vid as it goes through even the extremes of too much paste


----------



## AOne (Mar 9, 2021)

It all depends on the temps and the viscosity in regard to that temp. Newer CPUs and especially mobile versions tend to work very hot, making the paste less viscous. The things are changing through the years just like the CPUs and TIMs. For example, I've always used MX4 before on my previous laptops with great success, but it's a disaster on this one (and my previous ASUS too).


----------



## ThatGuy45 (Mar 9, 2021)

@unclewebb when I run the an undervolt with little to no cpu cache undervolt I get PL2 red on my limits tab and it will draw significantly more power I assume this is normal can I get around the lower power draw when I have a higher undervolt on the cache. From my tinkering it seems like the cache and the power draw or at least the reported power draw are connected


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 9, 2021)

ThatGuy45 said:


> undervolt


The whole purpose of undervolting is to reduce power consumption. This reduces heat and makes most laptop owners happy. Less power consumption does not mean less performance. Why do you want to see power limit throttling, PL2, lighting up in red? You want to adjust the cache voltage so this does not happen.

You are correct that the cache voltage and power consumption are linked. More voltage equals more power consumption.

On most of these CPUs, you can undervolt the core approximately -100 mV more than the cache. This is a trick that reduces power consumption and heat when running AVX instructions. Do some testing with Cinebench R20 if you want to see the benefit of doing this.









						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## AOne (Mar 13, 2021)

AOne said:


> Too much paste is not the goal. It's the opposite. The paste is supposed to fill only the tiny gaps between chip and heatsink. Too much paste and it would work as an insulator. The closer the contact between chip and copper and lesser the TIM, the better for heat transfer. If you check the image of my heatsink disassembled, you'd notice there is very little paste on it. It was when my GPU was not exceeding 69 C. Maybe now I've placed too much paste, but having in mind the small surface of the GPU, I'll wait a little bit to check if it settles over time.


Just for the record - GPU temps quickly settled and now not exceeding 73C. Guess it would further improve over time. Ahh, and CPU max did not go over 81 C for the last week, which surprised even me. Well, now that's a swank


----------

